# ITE BL panel 2 pole 30 amp breaker



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not just change out the panel to something modern?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Does it look like this: (But 30A)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think you are talking about Pushmatic. The breakers are still widely available, at least here in the U.S. You maybe be out of luck in Canada, eh?


----------



## 13sparky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

no the breaker is a very thin 2 pole breaker that pushs on to the buss instead of bolting and as far as changing the panel goes that is still an option if i cannot find the breakers for this panel


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*twopole 30*



13sparky13 said:


> Hi Guys, just wondering if anyone can help me out i am having a problem with a 2 pole 30 amp breaker (push on) from an old 30 year old ITE BL residential panel the breaker is tripping out once in a while i would like to change the breaker but i am having trouble finding one


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the panel with the cover off?


----------



## 13sparky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

have not actually checked the draw but it is running a clothes dryer which should not cause a problem except for the fact that the cable is aluminum which may be causing some higher than normal resisitance but i think due to the breaker being very old it may be weak


----------



## 13sparky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

i can probably post a picture but it will be a few days before i return there the breaker is holding right now


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*2 pole 30*



13sparky13 said:


> have not actually checked the draw but it is running a clothes dryer which should not cause a problem except for the fact that the cable is aluminum which may be causing some higher than normal resisitance but i think due to the breaker being very old it may be weak


 You need to know the draw; and you need to check the connection at the breaker. A little addition to the ambient can cause problems too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ITE BL breakers are bolt-on style. If they're not bolt-on, they're standard stab-on ITE breakers.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ITE BL breakers are bolt-on style. If they're not bolt-on, they're standard stab-on ITE breakers.


 
Thats what I thought also. Try google lots of used breakers for sale probably new also.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like a standard 230 ITE breaker then.


----------



## erc2995 (Oct 25, 2009)

is it a GE slim?


----------



## martinz (Apr 24, 2010)

*13sparky13 did you ever find the breakers?*

I have the same issue and am having difficulty sourcing these.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

13sparky13 said:


> Hi Guys, just wondering if anyone can help me out i am having a problem with a 2 pole 30 amp breaker (push on) from an old 30 year old ITE BL residential panel the breaker is tripping out once in a while i would like to change the breaker but i am having trouble finding one
> 
> Any suggestions


That is replaceable with a push on Siemens breaker. They are listed for use in ITE panels as Siemens bought out ITE in the 90's I believe.

If you are not an electrician I would suggest calling one to see why the breaker is tripping in the first place.

EDIT: what colour are the handles? I think you may have an OLD westinghouse style panel with the tiny breakers. If so, good luck finding them. You CAN get them but they are hard to find. Try surplus electric;
http://surplusee.com/contact.html


----------



## martinz (Apr 24, 2010)

*ITE BL Slim*

The original ITE BL (prior to Siemens) are slim. The Siemens branded ones are all wider (a single Siemens is as wide as a double one of the original ITE BL). Siemens make make a slim push-in, but I haven't been able to source it. Tough to source the originals, but will try Surplusee.com
Tks!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

martinz said:


> The original ITE BL (prior to Siemens) are slim. The Siemens branded ones are all wider (a single Siemens is as wide as a double one of the original ITE BL). Siemens make make a slim push-in, but I haven't been able to source it. Tough to source the originals, but will try Surplusee.com
> Tks!


Ok so you do have the older westinghouse (which became ITE) breakers. I have gotten those from surplus before.

You can also try ESPO electric in Oakville, ask for Lloyd he's good at finding odd parts:

905 465 1662

Good luck!


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

try Breakerbrokers.com out of california that is where i get all my specialty brkrs. if they dont have it they get it FAST. kinda pricy but gets power back on.they deal in reconditioned and new stuff too..


----------

